# Almost A Milbro (natural Oak) "la Milbrosa"



## Chepo69 (May 1, 2010)

Que tal mis resorteros amigos!

Never had a Milbro in hand, but I guess that would be a naturally milbro very similar to this. lol!

When I carved not intended to copy the profile, the comparison came later when he saw my carnal Chaneke,

I hope you enjoy are the images.


----------



## Quercusuber (Nov 10, 2011)

*Heavenly!!!!*


----------



## f00by (May 18, 2010)

The image with the hand in it is epic









Is that a child's hand?

-f00bs


----------



## Henry the Hermit (Jun 2, 2010)

So, when does Paul Bunyan get his new slingshot?


----------



## Chepo69 (May 1, 2010)

Quercusuber said:


> So, when does Paul Bunyan get his new slingshot?


Chiiiiin! no entendí, lo siento amigo Henry


----------



## newconvert (Dec 12, 2011)

fuerte


----------



## Bob Fionda (Apr 6, 2011)

Good shooter Chepo, muy bonita companeros!


----------



## Jesus Freak (Dec 31, 2011)

I thought the same thing...I thought that hand was either really small or that's a big slingshot!LOL!


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

Nice shooter and great work as always, maestro.


----------



## Xidoo (Aug 14, 2010)

Mai,

Muy wena, manque yo no creibo que tenga que hacerle a la copiadora con tantisima inspiracion que se carga en la sesera. Muy buena veta la de aste que siempre da con que deleitar al pupila y sus eternos pupilos. Saludotes mai







.


----------



## philly (Jun 13, 2010)

A masterpiece for sure. 
Philly


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

mouthwatering


----------



## lightleak (Jan 30, 2012)

Beautiful shape and impressive wood structure, really like it!


----------



## Chepo69 (May 1, 2010)

newconvert said:


> Beautiful shape and impressive wood structure, really like it!


Thanks friend


----------



## akmslingshots (Mar 2, 2012)

absolutely stunning


----------



## The Gopher (Aug 25, 2010)

Gosh i love your slingshots... and your photography.


----------



## Pro-Shot (UK) Catapults (Apr 21, 2010)

The Milbro "BEAST" nice work


----------



## Sean (Nov 17, 2011)

Yes, it's a really nice job indeed! It's really the wood structure that I am always amazed at with these slingshots of yours Chepo.


----------



## mckee (Oct 28, 2010)

wow beautiful Job chepo looks very traditional !


----------



## Daniel J (Dec 15, 2010)

send it to pete for casting? and nice slingshot and photography.


----------



## Chepo69 (May 1, 2010)

akmslingshots said:


> send it to pete for casting? and nice slingshot and photography.


Perhaps there is some competition on that?

I do not know.


----------



## harson (Oct 21, 2011)

very nice


----------

